# Stand Tall



## Steven Dillon (Jun 14, 2017)

Stand Tall was composed at Hopeland Gardens in Aiken, SC and is one from my current portfolio.

Techs:
Canon 5DMkIII
F/22
2.5 seconds
ISO-100
180mm + 2X
No Flash
Gitzo tripod
Arca Swiss B1


----------



## JPI (Jun 14, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 14, 2017)

Wonderful.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 15, 2017)

JPI said:


> Awesome


Thank you.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 15, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Wonderful.


Thank you.


----------



## ßerto (Jun 18, 2017)

Fantastic colors,
Very good composition and
just in the moment !
Fantastic!


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 19, 2017)

ßerto said:


> Fantastic colors,
> Very good composition and
> just in the moment !
> Fantastic!


Thank you for the kind words.


----------

